# Best Rod and Reel for under $500



## toddooo (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi all,
Finally got the funds up to buy a decent combo, currently using a berkely drop shot with a 2500 shimano sahara.
I'm looking at: 
Shimano Stradic Ci4 - 1000 CI4 -$ 299
Austackle Takeda Fireblade Spinstik 1-3kg - $169

I want a rod that is much whippier then the dropshot, but has the strength to fight the bigger bream.

The rod will solely be used for chasing bream, have other rods that I use.
Any other suggestions?


----------



## Thegaff (Apr 19, 2011)

Check out ebay for the stradic man, im looking at getting one my self at the moment and you can get them cheaper then $300 off ebay. I havent herd any one complain on here yet about a ebay stradic.


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Can get them for under $300 locally too.


----------



## toddooo (Apr 2, 2012)

Hey guys, Yeah I have seen them for 269, basically just after advise on the product themselves.
My wife is a good shopper she will find me the best price lol


----------



## pipnosis (Aug 5, 2009)

For the rod. Check breammaster forums classifieds. A mate got a new Samurai 201 for $300 there recently. Exactly what you are after.

If you try the Samurai 201 or Nitro Vapour, its hard to go back. Very sensitive but with plenty of grunt.

Loads of rod discussions in the breammaster forums too. I highly recommend this site if you love breaming.


----------



## toddooo (Apr 2, 2012)

Hey pip, thanks for the info! Will head over there for a looksie.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

You won't do better than Ray and Anne's at the moment, they have the Ci4 1000 for $239:
http://www.rayannes.com.au/daiwa-shiman ... els-259ea/
They also have the new Sustain for $299 if you have that much to spend, definite step up
From the stradic (and I love my ci4)
http://www.rayannes.com.au/daiwa-shiman ... -only-299/

And if you're willing to go up to a 2000 size reel, which I do most of my breaming with, this is a pretty hard deal to beat: http://www.rayannes.com.au/daiwa-shiman ... -only-499/

Any of those rigs would be sensational


----------



## toddooo (Apr 2, 2012)

So I think ill be getting the Shimano Sustain or a CI4
Still unsure on the rod, Cause I will obviously be using it from a yak I'm not sure if I want to spend a few hundred on a rod, I still think the Austackle fireblade is the best pick.
Still up for suggestions and help with rod.


----------



## bungy (Jan 1, 2008)

Hi ya Toddoooooo
Mate i have a stradic ci4 2500 paired with a Diawa Excellor Graphite 7ft rod 3-5kg and use 10lb braid but if your going the 1000 size stradic you could go the 2-4 kg rod. Price wise i paid $90.00 from a Tackle World Outlet. Paired with the stradic reels they are a good combo.
Just my 2 bobs worth..Hope this can help you. As you know there are many rods/reels on the market but in the end it's what you like/feel comfortable with.


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

Could just go for the standard Stradic instead of the ci4 exactly the same except a little heavier only a few grams and hasn't the flash paint job and cheaper


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

Ci4 in size 1000 or 2500 or sustain 1000 $240 -$299. Lets say $180 - $240 for rod and allowing 20 for freight...but if you want to include $64 for quality braid in the budget of $500 then adjust accordingly. Your options and access to quality products at affordable prices are huge.

Have to think about the rod but i would be going for something in the 1-3kg range and at a size that suits you from 6' 6" to 7'6". Probably more likely 7'. Lox with the Ci4? Pfleuger? T Curve? Daiwa?

Good luck


----------



## toddooo (Apr 2, 2012)

Hey Robsea, Thanks!
I have a few spools of 4lb super pe so ill be fine with braid and leader (fc rock pe fluro)
Funnily enough I was looking at the http://myfishingtackle.com.au/shop/quer ... LIGHT_SPIN
Have also heard quite alot of the tcurve, I do like Shimano gear!
Just not sure, I'm happy with my choice of reel. But There are so many different rods I could go with(but due to my basically no knowledge on rods I'm up for suggestions)
I really only want a 1 piece, and something that has great balace with a 1000 ci4 or sustain to be able to cast all day. Will mainly be throwing 80mm squidgies and lures under 4 grams.

Sorry for so many questions but I want to make sure I spent the money on something I wont be disappointed with.


----------



## troutfish (Jun 21, 2007)

for my breamin' I use wilson sticks, I thin I got hem on sale for 89 at FCB (might want to check the spelling there)

IMHO, I reckon spend the dollars on the reel, but you can get away with a stick like this. I have toyed with the idea with flasher rods many times, bu am continuously impressed with the quality and feel of the wilsons

plus, you have some coin left over for lures

Anyhow, just y 2 bobs worth


----------



## Bream2nv (Jun 19, 2011)

Toddoo - The stradic and fireblade outfit you mentioned first would do just fine mate. Those fireblades are nice sticks for the money, there are plenty of guys that use them at the kft comps, i say stick with what you've chosen.


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

Toddoo

Get the reel you want and then test it for balance with the potential rod. This way you get the feel for the whole deal. Handle/grip length, lightness etc. Storeowners won't mind this.

good luck......it won't be your only rod nor reel most likely.


----------



## toddooo (Apr 2, 2012)

All great advice, I do really like the fireblade so I think they will make a great combo. 
Will update this thread in a few weeks when they arrive!


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Instead of starting another "which rod and reel" thread I'll jump into this one.
Someone local to me is offering Shimano 7` 2pce t cure tournament rod and a daiwa 2004 infeet reel for $180. and also a Duffman tournament ultra cast 6`10 one pce for sale in good condition for $100.
Going to have a look @ them tomorrow. Do these seem like good (second hand) prices? Would the T-curve and reel be a good bream combo?


----------



## toddooo (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi Spork, 
Id be happy paying 150 for the rod and reel and 80 for the duffman rod.
The TCurve is a good mid priced bream rod, but check how heavy it is, 2-4kg is the max id go for breaming.


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

I ended up with the Duffman and the reel. Reel is spooled with 6lb fireline crystal. It was a competition prize and only used 2-3 times. It looks and feels like brand new.
The rod shows some small signs of wear, and the seller had pics to show it has been well used. I should come with plenty of mojo!
Given my previous gear, these are both a big step up, esp. the rod. I now expect to be able to cast light lures further than 20m.


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

toddooo said:


> Hi Spork,
> Id be happy paying 150 for the rod and reel and 80 for the duffman rod.
> The TCurve is a good mid priced bream rod, but check how heavy it is, 2-4kg is the max id go for breaming.


T-Curve actions are a tricky one. The 2-4kg XL actually flexes more than the 1-3kg. I think the entire T-Series are basically boiled spaghetti of varying thickness (don't get me wrong I love mine and I've only owned it for a couple of weeks). As far as being mid priced. I would call any estuary rod over $200 high priced. After that only significant addition is the quality of the guides and the subtlest of variations in length and action. Any balance issues are much of a muchness if using 1000 size reels.

And in saying that, after playing with the Stradic FJ, Ci4 and Sustain (all 1000's) and owning 2 out of the 3 I'll only be buying the FJs from now on. Side by side they all feel and perform the same so why would I spend $300 on a sustain when I get the same quality for $165 in a FJ. I had the ci4 recommended to me by a lot of people, and despite it costing me nothing I still kind of regret not going the FJ option instead and spending the saved $40 on line or lures.


----------



## Gozz (Jan 30, 2011)

I reckon your better of going for the shimano Rarenium which is identical to the ci4 apart from the lower gear ratio , colour (gray) and it's much smoother then the ci4. 
For the rod I have a Pflueger XTR 1 to 3kg, super light and plenty of guts.
I love it.


----------

